# I GOT MY NEW HARNESS



## Katiean (Aug 31, 2012)

Last week I bought 3 bits and a draft harness. The bits are great. I was waiting for the harness so I could try the different bits on Dusty. Well, it got here today and boy was I ever disappointed. the store had taken a pairs harness and separated it. My saddle has no shaft loops and there are no shaft wraps and I got 1/2 of a pairs reins. You ever try to neck rein a driving horse? I emailed the store and they are sending replacement parts. Now I guess I get to practice putting a collar and hames on a horse.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Sep 1, 2012)

You are much nicer than me! I would have sent that back right away! Kinda makes you wonder if they know anything about driving if they thought that would work....


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 1, 2012)

Did they think you wouldn't notice? So sorry it was such a disaster. Hopefully they will make it right ASAP so you can start using it. I'm waiting on a part for my harness (but mine wasn't the seller's error my mini just has a really short back) and it's killing me to have to wait. You've got to post pics of your new harness when you get all the pieces and get it on. I think they are really cool. I'd like one for Major eventually.


----------



## Matthijs (Sep 1, 2012)

Yep I am with Peggy, it would anger me so much i would not want to deal with them any further. It's been said here before, buy a quality harness and only cry once when the bill comes!!

We have three harnesses from Chimacum tack and yes sometimes there is a slight wait for custom things but the harness fits and is complete every time!!

Talk to Janie and you know it is made by an experienced Amish harness maker, not in a sweat shop in China and sold to you by a feller that failed as a hamburger flipper. Just expressing how my reaction would be.....


----------



## lucky seven (Sep 3, 2012)

What are the best companies to do business with? I have a B mini, almost pony size and I am worried that the fit won't be right.


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow, I work with an Amish company on my work style harness and just picked up 6 sets in OH on Friday (2 mini pairs & a pair of medium pony to fit our larger Shetland/horse crosses plus parts for two of my neighbors that were getting different pieces added to their equipment) - they are great. They aren't the most expensive company and some of the harness I've ordered - I've upgraded (I've learned about all the conway buckles and the in-expensive rivets, so have had them changed to some sewn in buckles and pay a bit more). I'm really sorry to hear of the problems with the harness you've gotten! That's so - not right... Also, most pairs harness that I've gotten can be used as single. If you get them as a single - it comes with the proper parts for single driving. If you order a pair, you can order the separate parts for driving as singles (shaft carriers & hold back straps). If you are using a work harness single and driving with a cart - you can upgrade to the single driving back saddle (not the regular DRAFT back saddle which is not meant to have any weight on it - I didn't know that when I tried to use our regular "work" harness for driving to a cart with shafts single - pony was not happy since the saddle dug into her back. I don't currently have padding under my harness "saddle")...

EDIT TO ADD --- Because I ordered my harness(s) as pairs, I had to order lines to drive single separately. --- EDIT TO ADD

What style collar and harness did you get? Do the hames have adjustments both at the top and the bottom? Be forewarned - sometimes the hames don't fit the collars correctly and they need to be re-shaped! If they don't sit in the "groove" correctly - when in draft and sometimes just while ground driving w/ the lines thru the rein turrets - the hames can be pulled right off the collar.

I look forward to seeing pics of your harness. Is it leather or beta or bio? Plain or with farm or parade spots?


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't think I've seen draft harness use wrap straps - you also want to check the bottom of the girth to make sure it will have a loop for the wrap straps. All of mine have a 2nd girth that buckles into the shaft loops - which snap or buckle to the saddle. When I ordered my shaft carriers, they came with the girth as a set (3 separate pieces).

When using the draft harness style that I have for draft work - the girth IS NOT tightened but hangs a bit loose. Single driving isn't done that way...


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 3, 2012)

lucky seven said:


> What are the best companies to do business with? I have a B mini, almost pony size and I am worried that the fit won't be right.


What type of harness are you actually looking for? The OP said she got DRAFT style, and then someone recommend that the OP speak w/ Chimacum (Janie). Does Janie have "work/draft style"? I love the Comfy Fit and will eventually be investing in it (I'd like one pair w/ the parts to go single) - but it is a completely different type of harness than the draft style that the OP said she'd gotten.

Also, most companies, including Chimacum, can change the harness based on the sizing of your mini. Some of my harness has both pony and mini parts. I prefer the small pony driving lines - slightly longer and wider than the mini sets from the company I've ordered my harness from (Fairview Country Manufacturing).

The harness I USE on our Shetlands/Minis at REAL DRAFT HORSE EVENTS and using in the field for "real" work (the Draft folk say it's not real work, LOL. That the Shets can't do any REAL work. I've proven them wrong.)







This isn't "pretty" - but they got the job done - moving this bale around from where it was dropped off by my hay guy, to the pasture that I put it in. I'm having a drag made that will work better than this arrangement to move the hay w/o hanging on the ground. Also, it will be easier now that I have my ponies trained as a 3 abreast "team".











With the disk - they were only able to do one row in the plowed ground (that row was a 1/4 mile long and the disk sank for most of that row). However, they pulled it fine on the hard ground that hadn't been plowed yet - good thing as we were about 2 miles from where we'd hitched to the disk, which isn't mine. When I have the 3 and 4 abreast teams ready - they will be able to disk, w/ my big bum riding it, just fine!!! These are 40.5 and 41" mares at the withers.


----------



## Matthijs (Sep 3, 2012)

Actually Paula, Chimacum does carry draft style harness as well, I understand that you can also add collars and hames to the comfyfit harness too. Personally I have only dealt with the regular and the deep V or "Delux" breast collar.

The Delux fit our our 32 and 34" mares really well and the regular was a nice fit for our 30' filly. Now yes if you are asking more heavy pulling a "Collar and Hames " would be the way to go.

Indeed not the cheapest harness on the market, but if you can manage the expense I think it it worth every penny.

As always most important is to know what you are planning to do with your horse and get the harness that fits that expectation, and yes I think that is the crucial point where most of us newby's get caught I would almost say with the pants down....


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 3, 2012)

Matthijs said:


> Actually Paula, Chimacum does carry draft style harness as well, I understand that you can also add collars and hames to the comfyfit harness too.


O! Didn't realize that. Hmmm, need to check that out.

Thanks!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 3, 2012)

I just went and looked at the collars/hames at Chimacum. Not sure what they are calling that set of hames but in this area that would be titled "buggy or carriage hames" - not the same as the draft style that I have. Can't tell what type of collars they have - would be interesting to know. I haven't talked to anyone at Chimacum as to what their various types of collars/hames are...AHHH - I just found there draft style harness, too. WOW - lots of spots and slightly different design than what I currently have.

I have the #310 with all of my new collars made by Coblentz Collar Company out of Millersburg, OH. The style # 310 is also made by other collar companies in other Amish communities in PA and IN. I have my first two that I'm sure are # 310, but they were made by a collar company out of PA that I don't have the name of. It is called a buggy collar and in the bigger horses wouldn't be acceptable for field work as it's not heavy enough or wide enough. It woud actually be used with the style of hames that Chimacum carries. The harness/collar companies have/carry different styles w/ different style numbers - all of which appear to be standard - at least thru the Amish communities. In the various catalogs that I have from different harness companies, the other styles/numbers aren't made small enough to fit Shetlands and Minis. The smallest they would go would be Hafflingers and maybe some welshies (various full and 1/2 sweeny and "true" field collars w/ a much wider swale and deeper groove to hold the hames). I'm not sure which of the various companies that I have catalogs for would custom make different styles of collars for the VSEs. I haven't asked since what they have works for me... I do now have a company in IN that will custom make a collar to fit my "un-fitable" mare, but also talked with my harness guys on Friday and they told me to call Coblenz directly as they felt sure they could also custom fit my mare (my 3 - 14" collars are too big and the 2 - 13" collars are too small).

If the style number is the same as mine - mine cost $45 less per collar than the ones at Chimacum...

I have the draft style of hames - but two different types. Don't ask what I was thinking... I went with the "black" hames the first two times around. They turn out to be painted steel - and when wear/friction takes off the paint, they instantly rust! UGH. These two mares are 40.5 and 41" tall and are wearing 14" collars. The hames are adjustable to fit collars from 14 - 16".






The new sets I just picked up are the same style - but they are completely stainless steel (bright silver - no paint). Today is the first time they've been used... This picture was taken while I took a break from doing adjustments to the new harness. The check rein isn't hooked up yet, the bridle is still "off" (I adjusted it several times after this pic - while ground driving), the breeching is hanging too low in front resulting in the back being too high. Can't remember what other adjustments I did and I'm thinking I'm not done yet...
















This is a 40" stallion that is very petite. He is wearing a 13" collar w/ adjustable hames and the harness is Mini size - had to let out 2 sets of straps on each side (one involved the check rein and the other is the one from the hip spider, thru the square ring on the back saddle and up to the hames - on each side). Need to tighten the quarter straps while no equipment is being used - he DID get his hind legs (one at a time) caught when he swept it up and out getting a fly or two...

The mare below is 38" (at the withers) and is not built the same as the stallion above. She is also wearing the mini sized 2 hip strap harness but is wearing a 12" collar w/ the adjustable stainless steel hames. I also had to let some of the straps out on her - haven't done the check rein yet in the pic... I did let it out at the breeching - I think i also may let it out at the bit end. The work harness on my ponies and the ones on the draft horses that I've gone and seen at the various events haven't had full cavesons - just the 1/2 noseband as on these. I missed the full cavesons that I was used to, but it hasn't been an issue. I can get some custom made for each pony if I'd like and feed it thru right above the bit in the fold of the cheek piece.






I typically leave on the "dog collars" that I've made when at the events I go to. These are what I use to catch and tie every pony 2x daily to feed. Halters are typically left on and are expected to be under the headstalls at most Draft Horse events (considered a safety issue). Usually you'd also carry the lead rope which would then be attached to the hames so that the horse can be tied up if necessary. My NH style leadropes are too long for this to work well/easily - so am thinking about getting shorter lead ropes. I'm using no hardware, tie halters and they don't fit well under the mini sized bridles. I may have to play a bit to get things to work. No, niether of these ponies is currently clipped.

My harness (s) aren't marathon/CDE style. They are draft style and are styled after the big teams harness's for working in the fields pulling plows, disks, cultivators, cargo wagons, seeders, fertilizers, manure spreaders. That is how I use my harness as well - now that my pairs and teams are starting to get there. The mini harnesses will be a while before the ponies wearing them will actually be hooked to equipment - as they are just starting to wear this type of harness &/or are literally just starting their training as 2 yr olds.

When I was in OH on Friday - I drove past several farms using draft horses to pull farm equipment - a pair was hooked to a pulley - pulling a load of corn "sheafs" up into a loft. There were men in the loft, two men in the wagon that the corn stalk/sheafs were on and one man on the ground handling the team. In another corn field, a 4 abreast of drafts were pulling a "harvestor" - it was cutting the corn at ground level and then spraying it out of an arm and into another wagon attached at the back of the forecart the horses were hooked to. No, I didn't get pics - while the speed limits are much slower than other areas, I was making everyone mad just slowing down as much as I was to check them all out - didn't have the chance to stop and take pics, though I wish I had!!


----------



## Katiean (Sep 3, 2012)

I have to admit, I do not know about draft harnesses AT ALL. I have only done single pleasure driving and racing (the racing was in the '70's) I will be using this harness with my EE cart and my farm wagon. Both of which have shafts and are not heavy. We don't do anything too heavy around here. The only reason I bought the draft harness is I liked it. In the same week I also bought a full size horse harness that I do not have a horse (full size) to use it on. If I had the horse I don't have a full size cart. Anyway, if someone could post pics on how this harness hitches I would relly be thankful.


----------



## Katiean (Sep 3, 2012)

paintponylvr said:


> I just went and looked at the collars/hames at Chimacum. Not sure what they are calling that set of hames but in this area that would be titled "buggy or carriage hames" - not the same as the draft style that I have. Can't tell what type of collars they have - would be interesting to know. I haven't talked to anyone at Chimacum as to what their various types of collars/hames are...
> 
> I have the #310 with all of my new collars made by Coblentz Collar Company out of Millersburg, OH. The style # 310 is also made by other collar companies in other Amish communities in PA and IN. I have my first two that I'm sure are # 310, but they were made by a collar company out of PA that I don't have the name of. It is called a buggy collar and in the bigger horses wouldn't be acceptable for field work as it's not heavy enough or wide enough. It woud actually be used with the style of hames that Chimacum carries. The harness/collar companies have/carry different styles w/ different style numbers - all of which appear to be standard - at least thru the Amish communities. In the various catalogs that I have from different harness companies, the other styles/numbers aren't made small enough to fit Shetlands and Minis. The smallest they would go would be Hafflingers and maybe some welshies (various full and 1/2 sweeny and "true" field collars w/ a much wider swale and deeper groove to hold the hames). I'm not sure which of the various companies that I have catalogs for would custom make different styles of collars for the VSEs. I haven't asked since what they have works for me... I do now have a company in IN that will custom make a collar to fit my "un-fitable" mare, but also talked with my harness guys on Friday and they told me to call Coblenz directly as they felt sure they could also custom fit my mare (my 3 - 14" collars are too big and the 2 - 13" collars are too small).
> 
> ...


Your harness has straps that mine does not have and mine has straps that yours doesn't????


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 4, 2012)

After reading your post above I was just going to ask about that. I'm thinking my harness attaches differently than what you have. I only have pics of the pair hook up with a tongue - to both a "farm wagon" and a Pioneer Forecart... I haven't hooked the singles up to carts yet with shafts - and I'm thinking that even with the "proper parts", I won't be able to as the angle of draft will be wrong with my style of collars and hames... I think we can move the single trees down and use them correctly then, but really haven't explored that yet.

I will attach pics, too. BUT the snap below the collar hooks to the neck yoke. The traces have trace chains. They hook into the single trees on the double tree on the equipment (on the wagon and forecart - it is attached to the tongue. On a piece of equipment such as the disk there is no tongue and the trace chains hook directly to the singletrees on the double tree attached directly to the disk. There are no other attachments with this type of harness with a pair. The snap under the collar is part of your "brake system" - it's on the breast strap which hooks to the quarter straps hooked to the breeching. It has to be adjusted so that there is a line of draft - even with the collar when it's pulled out in front of the horse (I will have to scan a photo of that - don't have one that will show that). The traces are what pulls the vehicle. No shaft carriers, wrap straps or hold back straps.









This is the 3 horse evener on the Pioneer Forecart.





















my girlfriend hooked up her mare the other day with the draft harness and I took pics (single to her ez entry cart). I have to adjust the pics before I can post them...


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 4, 2012)

Here is what I meant...

The hold back straps aren't tight enough - this is allowing the cart to move too far forward. The quarter straps & breast strap need to be removed - they aren't in play/working with a single and don't need to be attached to the harness when not in use. The shaft carrier is snapped into the ring on the saddle - there are no wrap straps as it has a separate girth (tilbury style?). When I purchase another set of shaft carriers, I want to get buckle in rather than snap...






Maybe someone else has a pic of the single tree installed below the basket/feetof the driver in the correct draft...


----------



## Katiean (Sep 4, 2012)

paintponylvr said:


> Here is what I meant...
> 
> The hold back straps aren't tight enough - this is allowing the cart to move too far forward. The quarter straps & breast strap need to be removed - they aren't in play/working with a single and don't need to be attached to the harness when not in use. The shaft carrier is snapped into the ring on the saddle - there are no wrap straps as it has a separate girth (tilbury style?). When I purchase another set of shaft carriers, I want to get buckle in rather than snap...
> 
> ...


This harness looks closer to mine. There are straps I do not know what to do with. My hames do not have the ball on the ends. My hames actually do not extend past the top of my collar, The saddle has a cruper and I don't have a strap that connects the the bottom of the collar to the girth.


----------



## Matthijs (Sep 4, 2012)

It looks like your traces are way long katiean and now you are actually pulling the cart with the shaft loops. Yes Paula also the line of draft is to high. We have a pacific smart cart and you can buy a lowering bracket for the single tree, that would solve that point.

What I mentioned earlier was that you can use yes maybe only a buggy style collar and hames on the comfy fit harness. Here things are done the other way around and that gives a whole new set of problems to solve. The saddle for one is not made to hold the shafts up either I think that is on top of the issues katiean mentioned in the above post.

Looking at the whole set up you have there katiean I can not look into you wallet and do not know how much you sank into this harness but I would be sending it back and get a harness that not only fits the horse but also the cart.

IMHO with that cart and that horse you do not need a collar and hames so a breast collar would be easier to fit and this horse could pull you around all day without any problem.

Now on the other hand if you chose the collar and hames as a style you prefer wich I can totally understand and appreciate I would still look for a buggy harness with a saddle with a sliding backband and add the collar and hames.

Another thing i am just realizing is that you did not specifically ask for my advise on how to harness your horse so feel free to tell me off



)


----------



## Katiean (Sep 4, 2012)

Matthijs said:


> It looks like your traces are way long katiean and now you are actually pulling the cart with the shaft loops. Yes Paula also the line of draft is to high. We have a pacific smart cart and you can buy a lowering bracket for the single tree, that would solve that point.
> 
> What I mentioned earlier was that you can use yes maybe only a buggy style collar and hames on the comfy fit harness. Here things are done the other way around and that gives a whole new set of problems to solve. The saddle for one is not made to hold the shafts up either I think that is on top of the issues katiean mentioned in the above post.
> 
> ...


That is NOT my set up Matthijs. That post is from paintponylvr. I mearly stated that that setup looked more like mine with the exception of a few straps and the hames. I know I need to get another singletree to use in a lower position on my cart. That is in the works. I guess I will need to tack up my boy and take a picture. I will try to get that done tomorrow.


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 5, 2012)

Matthijs said:


> It looks like your traces are way long katiean and now you are actually pulling the cart with the shaft loops. Yes Paula also the line of draft is to high. We have a pacific smart cart and you can buy a lowering bracket for the single tree, that would solve that point.
> 
> What I mentioned earlier was that you can use yes maybe only a buggy style collar and hames on the comfy fit harness. Here things are done the other way around and that gives a whole new set of problems to solve. The saddle for one is not made to hold the shafts up either I think that is on top of the issues katiean mentioned in the above post.
> 
> ...


Matthijs - Not going to tell you off - I consider this a learning experience. We knew when we hooked up my girlfriends' mare this way - it wouldn't work. I took the pics so that we could locate all the problems... Vicki owns a nylon harness from Rons' that works well with this pony and this cart w/o problems...

Yes, we agree that the traces are too long - we discussed getting shortened sets to hook into the harness. I told Vicki with all the changes we were looking at needing to make - it would be more appropriate and less expensive all the way around - to get a different harness. Also, the hold back straps had come with the shafts of another cart - larger and wider (tho meant for the Shetlands and small Welsh) - they were too long and even with all the wrapping we did the cart still rode up on her butt. That also created issues with the shafts "wanting" to ride up and catch under the collar. This mare has gotten better - she let us know she wasn't happy, but didn't explode as she did a year ago while we were trying to get all the adjustments on another harness correct. She hates the shafts bumping her shoulders and is much happier working as a pair either w/ no tongue or with a tongue over a single with shafts. I would love to try this mare out with a Smart cart w/ the curved under marathon style shafts and a Comfy Fit harness - but that is beyond Vicki's budget right now and with the way I've chosen to go as well will be out of mine for a while, too.

I also pointed out in one of the previous posts that this work harness saddle wasn't appropriate for work with the shafts. No lining, no padding and no support, LOL. She was much happier, even for our "tryout period" when the maroon pad was put under the saddle so it had some support (not much though). I'm not sure why she didn't put her draft bridle on while working her in this harness - maybe it was just the day she chose to work Eclipse in an open bridle?

I only posted this particular picture as i thought it fit a little closer to what Katien stated she had after she looked at my other pics. Both my friend Vicki and I like our working farm, draft style harness. It works for what we purchased them for - both of our goals mirror each other as we want our ponies to "work the land that takes care of them"...

Vicki and I both use our ponies for clearing wood (of course the trees we "log" aren't nearly as big as what a draft horse can deal with!!!), disking and dragging, moving stone/potted plants and rolls of fencing. We want to get to using them for mowing, fertilizing, spraying, plowing, seeding etc... We each purchased our Pioneer Forecarts for the express purpose of being able to attach equipment to it. We are both working towards getting more equipment to hook to it that will work for our desires and still be able to be pulled by the ponies. The beginning of October, I'm picking up a new mower that can be hooked behind the forecarts. It was less expensive by far for me - who has no welding experience and no equipment plus not really a "motor" type person - then getting something used/old/older. It has height adjustments that can be reached from the seat of the forecart... We'll see how it goes. It might have to be used with a team of at least 3 abreast - my 3 mares are ready. If it requires 4 - for now Vicki can bring her team over to combine with mine. YEP, we will need to get the ponies used to the noise as well as the weight!




Vicki's pair hooked to the forecart, pulling the gorilla cart loaded w/ chunks of cement. This was broken up over time by Vicki, Vicki's hubby, her daughter, her SIL, myself and her grand daughers. The "black/gold" team is Eclipse and Kreature. The broken up cement was moved from where it was dumped via dump truck and put into several eroded areas to prevent the "flooding" from washing away part of her hillside in one pasture and her drive way. They moved A LOT of rock this way in May and June of 2012.




A picture of Vicki's pair pulling the framed chain link drag. This spreads out the hay and manure in the pastures. Also brought a lot of bugs/worms to the "top" - thrilling her flock of hens and guineas.




Here they are pulling Vicki's disk...




Here is Eclipse and Vicki pulling a log (tree that had come down during a storm in the fall of 2011). This is a combo of harness - before the arrival of her "real" work harness. This is her nylon Ron's harness (saddle, buckle in traces, breeching w/ hold back straps becoming lazy straps, hip strap and crupper, the bridle but homemade training lines (Lowes hardware store, LOL). The buckle in traces are buckled into the short tugs on her hames w/ collar.

& here are some pics of mine -




This is before I got the work harness just a short 1 month later. I'm using my hay string braided harness w/ breast collars - it did the job and they learned to pull, but the collars and hames are SO MUCH NICER!




This is after getting our new harness. Vicki's disk/weights. We are at a NC Working Horse and Mule Association function at a local farm. We spent several hours actually disking behind the bigger draft horses who were plowing. Then after seed was put in we disked over it to cover it (the planters' request). Those OATS were harvested later that same fall - pic taken in April 2011. I think the Draft Horses and mine and Vicki's ponies worked a total of 20 acres this day. (Can someone explain why Vicki and I are both overweight? We work our BUMS off!!!)


----------



## susanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Great pics! I just came in from an evening of yard work...I dream of the day when I get a forecart and put our resident horsepower to work earning their keep.


----------



## lucky seven (Sep 7, 2012)

I know I need to take measurements, but my boy is 9h, is he concidered a B mini or a small pony? Also should I look at pony carts to make sure I get shafts that aren't too short? The last time I measured for length, I figured a 52" shaft length. Mini carts are advertised with 48".


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 7, 2012)

lucky seven said:


> I know I need to take measurements, but my boy is 9h, is he concidered a B mini or a small pony? Also should I look at pony carts to make sure I get shafts that aren't too short? The last time I measured for length, I figured a 52" shaft length. Mini carts are advertised with 48".


Lucky Seven - I am not sure... My smallest pony/mini is 35" at the withers & largest (of this particular group) is 40" at the withers. When I took my measurements up to the harness shop I've been dealing with in OH, they told me all of the ones I did measurements for, fit _in their harness_ for mini draft style. The measurements that I did were height, around the girth (for saddle), back length from saddle to dock (hip strap/crupper), flank to flank (breeching), mid chest to point of buttock - not sure but think this conforms to other lengths & for traces. Collar size. For bridle - from mouth corner over poll to mouth corner, brow band and around muzzle approx 1" below jaw bones. The mini sized driving lines are slightly narrower and also a bit shorter.

Now my other 40" pony won't fit in the Mini harness - she's bigger, bulkier & slightly longer than the 40" stallion above. She wears a 14" collar vs the 12 & 13" ones the smaller pony/minis do with hames that are also larger. She wears what the shop calls "small pony" size.

I believe you want from 10-12" behind the hocks (to the cart) to work with. Again - several of the shops that I've seen seem to have interchangeable shaft sizes - making it much easier to continue w/ driving. Some are very ez to change out - others would be a major undertaking!! And even those places that don't list them seperate - if you ask - they might be able to swap them out for the longer ones. Some places only have the two sizes and others work totally custom...


----------



## susanne (Sep 8, 2012)

lucky seven, 9 hands is 36", which is a medium-sized B mini. Since you speak of hands, I suspect you may be measuring at the top of the withers, whereas minis are measured at the last mane hair (or roughly the bottom of the withers), so he is likely around 35" measured as a mini. He *should* fit a B-sized harness, but you still need to measure, as not all minis have the same proportions.

CTM has 54" shafts for their mini cart, but they are listed on their accessories page http://www.ctmproducts.com/CartAccessories/CartsAccessories.htm

We have these for our 38" gelding, and they are perfect.


----------

